# pate pistache



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Do you have any idea where and how i should keep an open can of pate pistache ? i finally opened it and used it to make Pistachier from Le Buffets sucres de L'ecole lenotre : ingredients: 100 gr tpt
70 gr' icing sugar
50 gr' flour
160 gr' egg white 
100 gr' melted butter
70 gr' pate pistache
method:
Mix all the dry ingredients together. Add the pistachio paste and melted butter, then the beatten eag whithes (not too dry). Pipe in a flexipan mould and bake at 220 C for 15 minutes. Decorate with an iced pistachio. enjoy!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That sounds good...

Keep pistachio paste in the refrigerator. Throw it out if it starts to smell rancid. It will usually keep this way for 6-8 months.


----------

